# Lutheran Systematic Theology



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 18, 2010)

I am sure there is and I could probably look this up myself but the PB has a plethora of people smarter than I and so I beg your assistance.

Any place to look for a Lutheran (confessional Lutheran) Systematic Theology? Something akin to Charles Hodge (in scope not in chronology or type).


----------



## jawyman (Jun 18, 2010)

Benjamin, I would recommend looking at the essay files at the Wisconsin Lutheran Seminary (Welcome | Wisconsin Lutheran Seminary Essay File). This would be a good place to start, but really Melanchthon was far more systematic than Luther. I would also recommend Paul Tillich and Dr. C. F. W. Walther. There is a lot out there, so God's blessings.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Jun 18, 2010)

Christian Dogmatics, 4 Volumes
By Francis Pieper 

President of the Missouri Synod from 1899 to 1911, Pieper was an ardent opponent of what he felt were the corrosive effects of liberalism spreading in German Lutheran circles of his day. This is his ardent defense of traditional Reformation doctrines, interacting with hundreds of his predecessors.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 18, 2010)

Christian Dogmatics, 3 volumes with index 
by Francis Pieper; T. Engelder, J.T. Mueller, W.W.F. Albrecht, translators
A translation of Christliche Dogmatik with an index arranged by subject, author, or Bible reference.

Loci Theologici 
by Martin Chemnitz; J.A.O. Preus, translator
This extensive theological overview is a commentary on Melanchthon’s Loci Communes and is written by Martin Chemnitz, the chief author of the Formula of Concord.

The Christian Faith: A Lutheran Exposition 
by Robert Kolb
A discussion of the doctrinal positions of The Lutheran Church-Missouri Synod for Bible students, church professionals and those preparing for church work. 

Summary of Christian Doctrine 
by Edward Koehler
A systematic study of the doctrines of Scripture presented in a concise, comprehensive manner. This is an excellent text for those interested in going beyond the Catechism, but not ready for Christian Dogmatics. 

Christian Dogmatics 
by John Theodore Mueller
A helpful book of doctrinal theology based on Pieper’s Christliche Dogmatik.


----------



## yeutter (Jun 18, 2010)

Mueller is the most readable [in English] of the ones already suggested.


----------



## eqdj (Jun 19, 2010)

Have you heard of Robert Jenson?
the blue fish project (dave bish): REVIEW: Systematic Theology: The Triune God by Robert Jenson
At Amazon


----------



## Sven (Jun 20, 2010)

Here is a list of Lutheran works to read:

Confessional Lutheran Dogmatics: Outline of Volumes
Francis Pieper: cph.org - Christian Dogmatics Set
C F W Walther: Welcome to CPH.org
Robert Preus The Theology of Post Reformation Lutheranism Similar in design to Richard Muller's Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics: Amazon.com: The Theology of Post Reformation Lutheranism: A Study…
Note: This is out of print do some searching on amazon, and don't settle for the paperbacks; get the hardbacks.
John Gerhard Loci Theologici: Welcome to CPH.org
Heinrich Schmid [read online] this work is similar to Heinrich Heppe's Reformed Dogmatics: The doctrinal theology of the Evangelical Lutheran Church : Schmid, Heinrich : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

Enjoy Reading these eminent Lutherans!


----------



## KaphLamedh (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, some books comes to my mind. You can get them from Amazon or maybe from your local library.
*Lutheran Questions, Lutheran Answers: Exploring Christian Faith by Martin Marty 
Principles of Lutheran Theology by Carl E. Braaten
Concordia: The Lutheran Confessions -- A Reader's Edition of the Book of Concord*


----------

